# Chopin Waltz op 64 nº 2



## rubanetti

Well here its me playing this beautifull Waltz. I know there are some errors, but actually im checking them and study them. Enjoy.

http://rubanetti.wordpress.com/2010/04/16/vals-op64-chopin/

or in youtube:


----------

